# K2 Darko Boots



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I just picked up a pair of K2 Darko boots from the local board shop after going in to buy the thirytwo lashed. I am not too good with writing reviews but these boots are amazing in terms of comfort and adjustability. The combination Boa ankle support and a couple cool innovations turned me at the end. 

First off, I wanted only laced boots after buying the Burton Moto's last year as an impulse/needed boots last second at Whiteface kind of deal. The styling of the K2's are pretty simple but there are a few key things to mention about the outside. The bottom of the boot has the K2 harshmellow padding, which is essentially a dampening for the boot. It feels pretty nice but I don't know how practical it really is, but cool nonetheless. 

The boot also has a velcro strap under the first eyelet. Apparently this is there to prevent the snowboard from cutting into the laces when on the lift. A small and overlooked problem but an innovation I think is awesome. 

The boa system for the ankle support is just amazing. Granted I have no chance to fully test it out until I hit the mountain, but I feel like the heel lift will be minimal. 

Feel like its a great overall mid firm boot, can't wait to try it out on the mountain. Here are some pics for those interested.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I got last year's. 

They're pretty good boots, no regrets and would recommend them to others. No problems at all with the Boa and it's always nice to be able to adjust on the fly (I've even done it while going down the mountain sometimes :laugh


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

they do seem like nice boots and at a reasonable price too. I picked up the T1s last year, and the harshmellow sole combined with Ride's slimewalls, holy, i hardly feel any chatter or vibrations on the hill

^^haha, i've also adjusted the boa a bit while riding from time to time


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats funny I just recently bought last years darkos since my others are blown out, seem like good boots. Love that inner boa system; should help a lot for anti-heel lift.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

m_jel said:


> they do seem like nice boots and at a reasonable price too. I picked up the T1s last year, and the harshmellow sole combined with Ride's slimewalls, holy, i hardly feel any chatter or vibrations on the hill
> 
> ^^haha, i've also adjusted the boa a bit while riding from time to time


I have a feeling I will adjusting them on the fly too, pretty excited about that. 



Method said:


> Thats funny I just recently bought last years darkos since my others are blown out, seem like good boots. Love that inner boa system; should help a lot for anti-heel lift.


Yep, When I put them on and tightened them I was surprised how non-existant the heel lift was. Its like day and night compared to the Moto's I had last year. Now all I need is some bindings....decisions, decisions.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

IMO, Motos suck. A buddy had them for a single season and they packed out a ridiculous amount. He ended up getting a set of K2 T1 DB and looooooooovvvvveeessss them for the adjustability. My next boots will probably be the DBs as well.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i didn't like the DBs or, actually any boot with external BOA. The internal harness boa is unreal in my opinion, but i just like the bottom of my boot looser and a tight upper portion, just like my hockey skates. If you like everything evenly tightened, boa is where its at


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I like to lace up just like you do, tighter around the ankles and looser around the toe box (hmmm...do all hockey players lace up this way?). Anyhoo, I didn't think I'd like the DB either, but once you slip your feet in a pair and lock in, you'd be surprised at how comfortable the boots are. You won't even notice the difference after having the boots on for a little bit.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Im really interested in buying a pair of T1 DB, but I cant find any store in Sweden that carries them, atleast not without driving 4 hours.

Anyone know how close K2 boots are in size to their other models? I have a pair of 09/10 K2 Domain boots in size 9, will it be similar to a T1 DB size 9?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I like to lace up just like you do, tighter around the ankles and looser around the toe box (hmmm...do all hockey players lace up this way?). Anyhoo, I didn't think I'd like the DB either, but once you slip your feet in a pair and lock in, you'd be surprised at how comfortable the boots are. You won't even notice the difference after having the boots on for a little bit.


i tried on a couple boots with the external BOA and i couldn't stand it. a tight toe-box just isn't for me at all, i'll always be sticking with traditional laces it looks like


----------



## Zygie (Sep 25, 2010)

I got these K2 Darkos today and they fit nicely on my slightly wide feet. The tightening BOA system is great too. However, my concern is the reliability of the BOA in the long run. Any more opinions on that ? When I bought these I also had a choice of Salomons (Dialogue I believe) . You think I should switch to those salomons so that I don't have to worry abot the BOA system breaking down ? I dunno? I'm noob so please help you guys.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Zygie said:


> I got these K2 Darkos today and they fit nicely on my slightly wide feet. The tightening BOA system is great too. However, my concern is the reliability of the BOA in the long run. Any more opinions on that ? When I bought these I also had a choice of Salomons (Dialogue I believe) . You think I should switch to those salomons so that I don't have to worry abot the BOA system breaking down ? I dunno? I'm noob so please help you guys.


I honestly wouldn't worry about it, I'm not... But these would be my first BOA anything boots. I've heard of the external ones and the laces getting snapped because of people placing their board on the boot. But as for the internal boa's that wouldn't be a problem and they look pretty sturdy to me.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

BUMP.

I saw this review and after trying it on today, I sniped them off the shelf. Funny because I also started with a Moto and after riding one season, I found them to be too soft for my liking and started hunting for a mid/stiff boot.

Tried the Burton Imperial, a DC Scout BOA, and the K2 Darko.

The Imperial was really snug and I liked it a lot but it was high in the price point so no dice. I also found the entrance too narrow around my calves. The Scout was too wide of a footprint but really soft lining. 

The K2 was a nice compromise in-between and I liked how it was heat-moldable liner. It just fit well.

I'm wearing them around the house right now to break them in.


----------

